# Emergency Housing



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Going to Baton Rouge, Louisiana, to be used as emergency housing for the Louisiana State University Health Science Center is the gas turbine powered 1,500 berth ferry 'Finnjet'. She will leave Rostock tomorrow with delivery at the beginning of October. 
The period of lease is said to be six months.

http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=7359632&lang=en

Bruce C.


----------

